# Lyft Yearly Tax Summary



## GTADriver (Jan 24, 2019)

Any of you got yours? we still havent in Canada

Lyft if your reading this:

GIVE US OUR TAX YEARLY TAX SUMMARY IN CANADA!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I don't know how y'all Canadians roll but we got ours more than a month ago. Just be patient and they'll come around, eh? :smiles:


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> I don't know how y'all Canadians roll but we got ours more than a month ago. Just be patient and they'll come around, eh? :smiles:


According to some reports here, LYFT Driver support is saying something to the effect of: "We gave your 4 quarterly summaries. Sum them together sometime, don't wait until summer."


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

I wish they would just give us the same detailed summary they did last year, instead of trying to determine whether or not you need to file or not. 

What if you drive for Uber or have another side hustle going? Morons.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

GTADriver said:


> Any of you got yours? we still havent in Canada
> 
> Lyft if your reading this:
> 
> GIVE US OUR TAX YEARLY TAX SUMMARY IN CANADA!


-----------------------------

It is required by law to be available before Feb 1
You download it from the Lyft website. It is shown under Tax info, I believe.
No longer mailed.
Stated above that you have quarterly reports - that is what you will have to use - add them together
Don't know how Canada is but there are two 1099-K & 1099-misc



YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> I wish they would just give us the same detailed summary they did last year, instead of trying to determine whether or not you need to file or not.
> 
> What if you drive for Uber or have another side hustle going? Morons.


--------------------------
Don't know what the confusion is about. If you made over $12,000, you need to file. There are other circumstances - if your parents claim you on their taxes, etc. You can find the conditions in 1040 instruction book, page 9-10 chart A - page 11 chart B - page 12 chart c.

As an independent contractor there are several forms and accurate records needed.
I just had H & R Block do mine. Could not have been easier. I did mine the last two years and made many mistakes not to mention the stress of working on it. H & R Block did it in 75 minutes, while I waited. I can tell by their work that my filing are wrong. I will have them redo my last two years. I went from owing ( my filing ) to a refund ( their filing).
Also, very glad that is behind me. It helps to keep very accurate records. Best to have proof of all you expenditures. IRS does not take estimates for records.


----------



## GTADriver (Jan 24, 2019)

This is what they put in our dashboards in Canada. I feel this is the start of demininished quality of service lyft will be giving their drivers once the IPO comes out.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

GTADriver said:


> This is what they put in our dashboards in Canada. I feel this is the start of demininished quality of service lyft will be giving their drivers once the IPO comes out.


---------------------------
Interesting difference in Canada & US, but I do not see the problem. Independent contractors are suppose to file & pay quarterly but most do not. Add the four together and file your taxes. They will let you know if they do not like it. 
Quality of service -- there is probably a good reason why Lyft does this -- like protecting their selves from misleading drivers by only giving 1099's once a year when they are suppose to file quarterly and need quarterly breakdowns.
Quarterly reports are probably in the future for the US


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> ---------------------------
> Interesting difference in Canada & US, but I do not see the problem. Independent contractors are suppose to file & pay quarterly but most do not. Add the four together and file your taxes. They will let you know if they do not like it.
> Quality of service -- there is probably a good reason why Lyft does this -- like protecting their selves from misleading drivers by only giving 1099's once a year when they are suppose to file quarterly and need quarterly breakdowns.
> Quarterly reports are probably in the future for the US


We do not need to do quartlery reports in Canada. It is an option for paying Service Taxes (HST) collected on behalf of Lyft/Uber back to the government. You can opt to do it once a year, or once a quarter. It's all very transparent in the contractor/business owners choice.

Income Taxes are only filed once a year in Canada with CRA, I believe that is consistent with the IRS method in the USA.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> We do not need to do quartlery reports in Canada. It is an option for paying Service Taxes (HST) collected on behalf of Lyft/Uber back to the government. You can opt to do it once a year, or once a quarter. It's all very transparent in the contractor/business owners choice.
> 
> Income Taxes are only filed once a year in Canada with CRA, I believe that is consistent with the IRS method in the USA.


----------------------
Think about this --=-- if Canada gives the option to file quarterly, then Uber/Lyft feels it necessary to issue quarterly reports instead of once per year. Otherwise, the driver has to do a lot of research to file - IF - they wish to file quarterly. Those that wish to file yearly only have to add four figures to get a total. 
Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> ----------------------
> Think about this --=-- if Canada gives the option to file quarterly, then Uber/Lyft feels it necessary to issue quarterly reports instead of once per year. Otherwise, the driver has to do a lot of research to file - IF - they wish to file quarterly. Those that wish to file yearly only have to add four figures to get a total.
> Hope that makes sense.


Makes sense. I've got no problem with the Quarterlies. it all ends up in a spreadsheet in the end, and it is easy to play with the numbers at that point to get them into any format I choose. I just wish that LYFT/UBER would allow in their platform for us to pull ALL THE DATA (travel from ping to pickup, wait times, travel times for each ride, and then all the cost numbers (waybill, etc.) for every ride, that would easily be saved in a comma separated datafile (.csv) then I could really get a good understanding of my numbers.

Unfortuantely, since the ethos of both platforms is 'the driver should be ignorant of the details' that is probably not going to happen.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Makes sense. I've got no problem with the Quarterlies. it all ends up in a spreadsheet in the end, and it is easy to play with the numbers at that point to get them into any format I choose. I just wish that LYFT/UBER would allow in their platform for us to pull ALL THE DATA (travel from ping to pickup, wait times, travel times for each ride, and then all the cost numbers (waybill, etc.) for every ride, that would easily be saved in a comma separated datafile (.csv) then I could really get a good understanding of my numbers.
> 
> Unfortuantely, since the ethos of both platforms is 'the driver should be ignorant of the details' that is probably not going to happen.


--------------------------
I agree. The current steps to find out how much they are taking out of our earnings shows how deceptive they are. 
Listed on a daily per trip basis only. To keep a weekly record -- I have to look at EACH trip every day.


----------



## bandit13 (Mar 31, 2017)

GTADriver said:


> Any of you got yours? we still havent in Canada
> 
> Lyft if your reading this:
> 
> GIVE US OUR TAX YEARLY TAX SUMMARY IN CANADA!


Canadian drivers only get 4 quarterly statements. That's All Lyft needs to provide to Toronto & Ottawa drivers for 2018. Have an email from Lyft stating that.


----------

